# Mods



## Watson (Feb 8, 2016)

half haven't even logged on this month......time to trim the fat and finally give old Red a shot?

then again would it stop his eternal whinge?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## charley (Feb 8, 2016)

Griffith said:


> half haven't even logged on this month......time to trim the fat and finally give old Red a shot?
> 
> then again would it stop his eternal whinge?




....  I can't see why not....    at least REDDOG would be here a lot more than the current crew, & you'd be surprised Griff, DOG is a good guy , I think he'd be cool with all of us..


----------



## the_predator (Feb 8, 2016)

At this point....do we even need MODS? I think maybe 5-6 of us still even post in AG(somewhat consistently), hell maybe 20 people even post on the whole damn site anymore


----------



## charley (Feb 8, 2016)

the_predator said:


> At this point....do we even need MODS? I think maybe 5-6 of us still even post in AG(somewhat consistently), hell maybe 20 people even post on the whole damn site anymore



.. you're right pred , I mostly post 'weed & chicks' to keep things going...   this place was great once..   maybe prince will show up and explain again about how important the 'new operating system' has been ,and how it's the best thing since sliced bread...    I'm still pissed...   I did see prince & heavy posting in the last few days, but never anything clever, maybe they'll stop by & tell us how important they are to the 'world of Bodybuilding'... wake me when it's over,,   the last time I heard from heavy, was him telling me to just, 'shut up & post my weed chicks & nudes'...


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 8, 2016)

the_predator said:


> At this point....do we even need MODS? I think maybe 5-6 of us still even post in AG(somewhat consistently), hell maybe 20 people even post on the whole damn site anymore


whats a mod


----------



## the_predator (Feb 8, 2016)

^ I would rep you both, but since you two are usually the main people I usually rep, I guess I'm fucked....how about a LIKE! Oh right, that shit is gone too


----------



## Mish (Feb 8, 2016)

How many people are even active users here?   6?
Put porn flicks may generate costumer service and traffic


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watson (Feb 9, 2016)

charley said:


> ....  I can't see why not....    at least REDDOG would be here a lot more than the current crew, & you'd be surprised Griff, DOG is a good guy , I think he'd be cool with all of us..



at least Red is here..............there should be an activity level to remain a mod. Of course peeps might be on holidays etc etc and that's cool, but if they lost interest in the place.....

I say if Red posts a cawk pic he gets to be a mod.....like anyone listens to me though lolz


----------



## charley (Feb 9, 2016)

Griffith said:


> at least Red is here..............there should be an activity level to remain a mod. Of course peeps might be on holidays etc etc and that's cool, but if they lost interest in the place.....
> 
> I say if Red posts a cawk pic he gets to be a mod.....like anyone listens to me though lolz




... make REDDOG a mod , I like the other mods , but each time a mod goes down , e.g. sil was the shit for a good 6-8 months,,,  really , his photo shopping was a riot , kos was ok, farva ain't hardly posting[maybe he got a new chick],,,  sheri is dead..  

... it's funny that the members try to solve problems that prince should be fixing, or he should put somebody in control of stimulating AG,,,,  not heavy..  he's trying to act like an adult & be a salesman...        anyway REDDOG lives in philly & the locals say 'the dog' has got a big cock....    GO EAGLES  !!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 9, 2016)

As your guardian angel I will remain forever vigilant as a Super Moderator


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Mish (Feb 9, 2016)

Champagne wishes and Cavier dreams


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Feb 9, 2016)

...


----------



## Mish (Feb 9, 2016)

charley said:


> ...



^^^w/cream or sugar^^^


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 10, 2016)

Have you ever wondered, if this place has died off a slow agonising death, why is Griffith still here? Can he rep himself, send messages to himself? Griffith killed this forum...and all the tranny cock


----------



## Mish (Feb 10, 2016)

Farva is at fault


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mish (Feb 10, 2016)

39,000 followers


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Mish (Feb 10, 2016)

OfficerFarva said:


> It's about quality, not quantity.  I'm still making newbs melt, this guy didn't like my neg so he reported me
> 
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/212751?p=3394456#post3394456



That's funny


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watson (Feb 11, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> As your guardian angel I will remain forever vigilant as a Super Moderator



all these years, not a single cawk pic.....just saying is all......


----------



## Intense (Feb 12, 2016)

meanwhile in the mod forum


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 12, 2016)

Griffith said:


> all these years, not a single cawk pic.....just saying is all......



Plenty of cawk you're just not authorised bro.


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 12, 2016)

word on the street is the boys from fishtown own this shithole


----------



## Mish (Feb 12, 2016)

Down under


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Feb 12, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> word on the street is the boys from fishtown own this shithole




... heck, are we talking 'philly fishtown' ???    are you looking to rent or to buy ???


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 12, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> word on the street is the boys from fishtown own this shithole



DRSE had there chance and look what they did, philly boys are taking over. Prince and i are in negotiations over this dump.
right now I got him on the ropes with an ounce of kratom and my tranny porn stash straight up.......

Yo Charley, that shit hole right there is probably going for about 350K....


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 12, 2016)

Philly only got the Fresh Prince and cheesesteaks to celebrate over


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 12, 2016)

Nothing much to see here but I swing by every once in a while.

Hoping for the good old days or at least some free Asia pharma gear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mish (Feb 12, 2016)

Building a post count
Join for free


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 12, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Philly only got the Fresh Prince and cheesesteaks to celebrate over


everyone forgets to give love to calzones and pepperoni bread


----------



## Mish (Feb 12, 2016)

I like 
Hot Pockets


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 12, 2016)

charley said:


> ... heck, are we talking 'philly fishtown' ???    are you looking to rent or to buy ???





REDDOG309 said:


> DRSE had there chance and look what they did, philly boys are taking over. Prince and i are in negotiations over this dump.
> right now I got him on the ropes with an ounce of kratom and my tranny porn stash straight up.......
> 
> Yo Charley, that shit hole right there is probably going for about 350K....


theres only on fishtown I know of I-76


----------



## independent (Feb 13, 2016)

Who should I neg first?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 13, 2016)

bigmoe65 said:


> Who should I neg first?



^^^^the wife gave him his computer privileges back, neg theCaptn'..... he will know why.......


----------



## charley (Feb 13, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> DRSE had there chance and look what they did, philly boys are taking over. Prince and i are in negotiations over this dump.
> right now I got him on the ropes with an ounce of kratom and my tranny porn stash straight up.......
> 
> Yo Charley, that shit hole right there is probably going for about 350K....



.. It's a good spot for finding a $5 date...


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 13, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> ^^^^the wife gave him his computer privileges back, neg theCaptn'..... he will know why.......



Moe's been running DRSE's rackets for years - most the other members are dead.

That's why Prince is heading towards bankruptcy


----------



## Mish (Feb 13, 2016)

Can she/he share that pipe


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Intense (Feb 15, 2016)

hoyle21 said:


> Nothing much to see here but I swing by every once in a while.
> 
> Hoping for the good old days or at least some free Asia pharma gear.
> 
> ...



Big true


----------



## charley (Feb 15, 2016)

Intense said:


> Big true




.... not to worry !!!      with the leadership of 'prince & heavy' prosperity is just around the corner , everyday the dynamic duo are making our lives & our families lives better, safer.....


----------



## Mish (Feb 15, 2016)

Bitches w/ cocks


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 15, 2016)

charley said:


> .... not to worry !!!      with the leadership of 'prince & heavy' prosperity is just around the corner , everyday the dynamic duo are making our lives & our families lives better, safer.....



Making Ironmag great again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 19, 2016)

Things are going to change when Big Red rides into town!


----------



## charley (Feb 19, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Things are going to change when Big Red rides into town!




....  come on Captn'...  make REDDOG a mod. make somebody happy on this ghost site[besides prince & heavy]..  toss a dog a bone...


----------



## Mish (Feb 19, 2016)

Bitches


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 19, 2016)

REDDOGs greatness is destined for Admin


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 19, 2016)

charley said:


> ....  come on Captn'...  make REDDOG a mod. make somebody happy on this ghost site[besides prince & heavy]..  toss a dog a bone...



your pissing in the wind my friend, the only bone getting tossed around here is Prince throwing his around the mod lounge and lizards like farva and theCaptn' catching it......


----------



## charley (Feb 19, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> your pissing in the wind my friend, the only bone getting tossed around here is Prince throwing his around the mod lounge and lizards like farva and theCaptn' catching it......




.. no DOG, I don't get pissed at them guys, it's prince & heavy that irk the shit out of me........    Captn' & Farva are ok ,they both still post .. I was here for a year & a half before joining, I can remember heavy playing tough guy & getting away with it..  when it was crazy here, he was here, because he's an attention freak[it's normal,lots of gym rats need to be noticed] ..when things got dead here , the 'look at me boys' went away..if this place ever comes back to life , you'll see heavy & prince trying to dominate ...


----------



## Mish (Feb 19, 2016)

Floundering 
Freakin
Mods


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 19, 2016)

you guys are so negative, STFU and post titties


----------



## charley (Feb 19, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> you guys are so negative, STFU and post titties



......  it's anger ............


----------



## Mish (Feb 20, 2016)

Happy happy


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigpapa101 (Feb 20, 2016)

Well damn...look at them TITTIES! Ha ha Charley is always good at lightening up the moment with all the sexy women pics.

Thanks for the pics Charley you have made my day once again. 

B/P


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 20, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> your pissing in the wind my friend, the only bone getting tossed around here is Prince throwing his around the mod lounge and lizards like farva and theCaptn' catching it......



You dickhead.

The last time I got a scrap was when Gena sent me a t-shirt 3 years ago. Blessed be her name.

That fucking tightwad bearded cunt Jew fuck Prince won't even send a Xmas card if I paid for the shipping. 

I'm simply here to ensure REDDOG never realises his dream of the people choice mod, until he has a terminal illness etc...

Anywho. Moar tits. Or everyone can GTFO


----------



## charley (Feb 20, 2016)

..  yes sir !!!


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 21, 2016)

lolz, Tommy G said it on the other forum, its all about the sponsors, your just a number here and your number is in the smallest least important group of numbers the members group


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 22, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> You dickhead.
> 
> The last time I got a scrap was when Gena sent me a t-shirt 3 years ago. Blessed be her name.
> 
> ...



Gena was the stability in his life, once that ended he became a gypsy with no moral compass, corvettes, sin city, Brazilian chicks and what not. 
He has no need for the members of I.M. anymore.But Princebot still lives on in his absence. Princebot starts a few new threads a week.
The People's Choice is still here representing the 1%ers as small as that group is these days....


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 22, 2016)

Can't disagree Red.


----------



## charley (Feb 22, 2016)

..prince knows he lost all respect as an owner, I wish he'd pull his head out of his ass, but his head seems to fit there, therefore, no changes ...


----------



## bigpapa101 (Feb 22, 2016)

Right, I definatly agree...I was away for a while, like a couple of years. It seemed like an eternity for me but really two years is not that long but my oh my how things have went down hill.

It's crazy how much things have changed in such a short amount of time...I use to look forward to getting on here and now its really I hate to say it but its kind of boring unless you are a Mod or a "big dawg" ha ha that's funny! 

BTW thanks Captn' for your PM. I been meaning to hit you back but I have been so damn busy with work. Fun fun! It's  nice to talk to someone that is actually still around from the good ol' days. Thanks! 

B/P 

Sent from my SM-S765C using Tapatalk


----------



## Watson (Mar 8, 2016)

my work here is done......


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 8, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> DRSE had there chance and look what they did, philly boys are taking over. Prince and i are in negotiations over this dump.
> right now I got him on the ropes with an ounce of kratom and my tranny porn stash straight up.......
> 
> Yo Charley, that shit hole right there is probably going for about 350K....









There is lots of marching powder here... SIL,WOR,man whore are their... we just can't find em


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 9, 2016)

bunch of fags


----------



## Mixelflick (Mar 10, 2016)

Trying but for the life of me, can't see how to IM you Charley. Here goes..

I'm new here, but 46 years old and 30 years in the game. Like you, I'm on HRT 400mg test cyp/week and Dr. DiPasquale's Anabolic diet. Only side effect are sky high hematocrit levels, so I give blood every other week. 

QUESTION: Did you encounter any sides, other than the aforementioned blood thickening/high hematocrit? I have arimidex on hand, but don't really aromatize much. Also have HCG + Tamoxifen at the ready, if I decide to come off...

Thank you for your time..


----------



## Mish (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm a wanna be Mod


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Mar 10, 2016)

Mixelflick said:


> Trying but for the life of me, can't see how to IM you Charley. Here goes..
> 
> I'm new here, but 46 years old and 30 years in the game. Like you, I'm on HRT 400mg test cyp/week and Dr. DiPasquale's Anabolic diet. Only side effect are sky high hematocrit levels, so I give blood every other week.
> 
> ...



..Yo Mix,   I don't know much, BUT !!!   400 mgs is twice as much as I would do, and now I'm doing half that... well I can read that you've been using 'ass' for 30 years...  that's a long time...   How can you give blood every other week ??   this I don't understand..  & Dr. DiPasquale's Anabolic diet, I'm not sure what that is , I can remember reading about that 10 years ago....   & what do you mean by 'skyhigh' Hematocrit levels, mine would go to 21.5 ...  ya gotta keep an eye on that number, I'd go off for 6 months to bring it down...


----------



## charley (Mar 10, 2016)

Mix, you gotta post 25 x's before you can PM...       and normal Hematocrit levels should be about 15 ....  go to 'New Members' & say HI to 25 'noobs' then you can PM your nut sack off.......

..


----------



## charley (Mar 10, 2016)

Mix,,, I'd tell you to go to 'testosterone replacement forum' but it's just another non functioning forum here at IRONMAGAZINE...   [we're so proud]


----------



## SheriV (Mar 10, 2016)

Mish said:


> I'm a wanna be Mod
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk




no


----------



## Mish (Mar 10, 2016)

SheriV said:


> no



Caught me


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## independent (Mar 10, 2016)

[SIL] said:


> bunch of fags


Sil!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## charley (Mar 18, 2016)

.........


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 18, 2016)




----------

